# Question About this Forum



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Wondering if it's fine to post another musicians first name and last initial and try to locate him.

We practised together in the early 1980's and I lost touch with him.

He was a great singer and lead guitar player.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't see why not.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Wondering about a guy named Wayne T.

Near Bothwell, Ontario weekly sessions early 1980's in my garage on the farm.

Wayne played I think a Gibson Les Paul. 

A couple songs I remember was Ted Nugent / Free for All and Your Just What I Needed / The Cars

Always wondered where you got to, you were a great player and singer.


----------

